# Liverpool - Chelsea. 27 Aprile 2014, ore 15.05



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Match ball per il Liverpool che vincendo andrebbe a +8 dal Chelsea con solo due partite rimanenti. In questo modo il Chelsea verrebbe tagliato fuori dalla lotta per il titolo. Mentre il City anche vincendo la partia da recuperare più quella della 36sima, andrebbe a -3. Anche se il Liverpool perdesse rimarebbe comunque a +2 e +3 (eventualmente). Il Liverpool viene da 11 vittorie consecutive e non vince il titolo da 20 anni. Vincere quest'anno sarebbe una sorpresa non da poco, visto che ad inizio anno si puntava alla zona Champions

Il Chelsea comunque ha qualche infortunato. E deve dosare le energie in vista del ritorno di CL contro l'Atletico a Londra.

_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_
Sarà possibile seguire il match su *Fox Sports 
*
Fischio d'inizio. *15.05*

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2014)

Partita decisivissima. 

Il Chelsea sarà tutto concentrato sulla sfida contro l'Atletico. Prevedo la vittoria del Liverpool. Al massimo un pareggio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2014)

Match point per i Reds.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Tra City e Liverpool ci sono potenzialmente 3 punti di differenza. Ergo una sconfitta riaprirebbe tutto.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Aprile 2014)

Forza Liverpool!


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2014)

*Mourinho ha deciso ufficialmente di mollare la Premier League.

Contro il Liverpool manderà in campo solo le riserve. *


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho ha deciso ufficialmente di mollare la Premier League.
> 
> Contro il Liverpool manderà in campo solo le riserve. *



Fa bene,la Premier è chiusa quando il City ha buttato via la partita contro il Liverpool.

Anche vincere a -2 punti..con solo due partite. Il Liverpool viene da 10000 vittorie, figuriamoci se non vincono le ultime due


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

Che pagliaccio.


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2014)

Sarà contento Abramovich


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2014)

Giocatevi 1 Handicap!!


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

Certo però che la FA potrebbe essere più flex
La Serie A permise a noi di giocare il venerdi nel 2010 (con la juve) visto che eravamo in lizza per la coppa,in Spagna non ne parliamo (basti pensare che il Real manco ha giocato sta settimana)
Spostare la partita col L'pool al sabato sarebbe la cosa più sensata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

City, Chelsea e United (anche l'Arsenal) hanno permesso al Liverpool di vincere lo Scudetto...dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti
La Premier è il Campionato più bello e tosto del Mondo, ma sono sicuro che il Liverpool in Serie A sarebbe arrivato terzo, in Francia e Germania secondo mentre in Spagna quarto con 10-15 punti dalla prima


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> City, Chelsea e United (anche l'Arsenal) hanno permesso al Liverpool di vincere lo Scudetto...dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti
> La Premier è il Campionato più bello e tosto del Mondo, ma sono sicuro che il Liverpool in Serie A sarebbe arrivato terzo, in Francia e Germania secondo mentre in Spagna quarto con 10-15 punti dalla prima



Ma dai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai



La Juve quest'anno può fare 100 punti...ti pare che il Liverpool li avrebbe fatti? Juve e forse pure la Roma sono più forti dei Reds...PSG e Bayern anche sono superiori e per non parlare della Spagna


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Juve quest'anno può fare 100 punti...ti pare che il Liverpool li avrebbe fatti? Juve e forse pure la Roma sono più forti dei Reds...PSG e Bayern anche sono superiori e per non parlare della Spagna



In Premier ci sono ben altri avversari,altro che Serie A


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho ha deciso ufficialmente di mollare la Premier League.
> 
> Contro il Liverpool manderà in campo solo le riserve. *




La decisione presa da Mourinho è stata avallata ed appoggiata dalla proprietà del Chelsea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> In Premier ci sono ben altri avversari,altro che Serie A



sono stati polli quelle 4 squadre sennò col cavolo che avrebbe vinto lo Scudetto il Liverpoo...ripeto secondo te i Reds avrebbero fatto 100 punti quì?


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La decisione presa da Mourinho è stata avallata ed appoggiata dalla proprietà del Chelsea.



è chiaro che userà questa come SCUSA (al 99,9 % avrebbe perso anche con la formazione tirata a lucido),ecco un po' patetico in questo....


----------



## andre (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> City, Chelsea e United (anche l'Arsenal) hanno permesso al Liverpool di vincere lo Scudetto...dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti
> La Premier è il Campionato più bello e tosto del Mondo, ma sono sicuro che il Liverpool in Serie A sarebbe arrivato terzo, in Francia e Germania secondo mentre in Spagna quarto con 10-15 punti dalla prima



Nel campionato turco sarebbe arrivato nono.


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me vince il Chelsea... il Liverpool scenderà in campo convinto di avere la partita in tasca e le riserve del Chelsea (che per la cronaca sarebbero tutti titolari nel nostro storico club) faranno il miracolo per il quale continuerete ad incensare Mourinho per i prossimi 5 anni (anche se poi la Premier la vincesse il Liverpool stesso o il City).

Schwarzer (o Hilario)
Kalas, Ake, ?, Cole
Matic, Mikel
Lampard
Salah, Schürrle
Ba (o Torres o Eto'o)


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono stati polli quelle 4 squadre sennò col cavolo che avrebbe vinto lo Scudetto il Liverpoo...ripeto secondo te i Reds avrebbero fatto 100 punti quì?



Quindi anche City, Chelsea, Manchester e Arsenal da noi sarebbero arrivate terze...

Comunque non vedo la notizia. Non avrebbero giocato lo stesso i titolari


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

Io dico che da noi il Liverpool non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno in Europa League!

Ma dai..


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Juve quest'anno può fare 100 punti...ti pare che il Liverpool li avrebbe fatti? Juve e forse pure la Roma sono più forti dei Reds...PSG e Bayern anche sono superiori e per non parlare della Spagna



Ma in quale pianeta una squadra che sta dominando la premier giocando, dopo l'Arsenal il miglior calcio di Inghilterra qua arriverebbe terza?

In quale pianeta la Roma sarebbe più forte dei Reds? E la Juventus?

Scusa eh, allora se dobbiamo parlare tanto per qualsiasi squadra inglese in Spagna arriverebbe terza o in Germania seconda?

Cioè la sparata sulla spagna è stata il top. Quinta con 15 punti dalla prima... mah. Molto perplesso.


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Juve quest'anno può fare 100 punti...ti pare che il Liverpool li avrebbe fatti? Juve e forse pure la Roma sono più forti dei Reds...PSG e Bayern anche sono superiori e per non parlare della Spagna



Il Galatasaray ne avrebbe fatti 114 

Hai fatto un calcolo che non sta né in cielo né in terra... Il PSG è uscito dalla Champions con il Chelsea, lo stesso Chelsea che sta sotto al Liverpool...


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me vince il Chelsea... il Liverpool scenderà in campo convinto di avere la partita in tasca e le riserve del Chelsea (che per la cronaca sarebbero tutti titolari nel nostro storico club) faranno il miracolo per il quale continuerete ad incensare Mourinho per i prossimi 5 anni (anche se poi la Premier la vincesse il Liverpool stesso o il City).
> 
> Schwarzer (o Hilario)
> Kalas, Ake, ?, Cole
> ...



Ma cosa? Il Liverpool è lanciato,è una schiacciasassi in casa,E' L'ANNO LORO,end of story.
Non credo proprio che i reds cadano in questo _mind game_ alquanto sciocchino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi anche City, Chelsea, Manchester e Arsenal da noi sarebbero arrivate terze...
> 
> Comunque non vedo la notizia. Non avrebbero giocato lo stesso i titolari



No, sono stati semplicemente dei polli...City e Chelsea potevano vincere questo Campionato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma in quale pianeta una squadra che sta dominando la premier giocando, dopo l'Arsenal il miglior calcio di Inghilterra qua arriverebbe terza?
> 
> In quale pianeta la Roma sarebbe più forte dei Reds? E la Juventus?
> 
> ...



10-15 punti perchè il Liverpool avrebbe perso i scontri diretti contro Barca, Real e Atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il Galatasaray ne avrebbe fatti 114
> 
> Hai fatto un calcolo che non sta né in cielo né in terra... Il PSG è uscito dalla Champions con il Chelsea, lo stesso Chelsea che sta sotto al Liverpool...



Nessuno di quelli che mi hanno quotato ha risposto alla mia domanda...ripeto secondo voi questo Liverpool (che per quanto forte non ha esperienza) avrebbe fatto 100 in A? Che il PSG è uscito contro il Chelsea significa poco...il Campionato è un altra cosa


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nessuno di quelli che mi hanno quotato ha risposto alla mia domanda...ripeto secondo voi questo Liverpool (che per quanto forte non ha esperienza) avrebbe fatto 100 in A? Che il PSG è uscito contro il Chelsea significa poco...il Campionato è un altra cosa


Se ne ha fatti 80 in 35 partite in Premier, non vedo perchè non possa avvicinare i 100 in Serie A. Ovviamente parliamo di un Liverpool senza coppe.

Non capisco poi perchè gli altri sono stati dei polli, hanno perso le partite di proposito? Negli ultimi 5 anni in Premier si è vinto il campionato:
- una volta con 90 punti
- due volte con 89
- una volta con 86 
- una volta con 80

Chi vincerà quest'anno lo farà con almeno 87 punti, perfettamente in linea con gli altri anni


----------



## 666psycho (24 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho ha deciso ufficialmente di mollare la Premier League.
> 
> Contro il Liverpool manderà in campo solo le riserve. *



quanto godo se perde sia il campionato che la champions... ma tanto tanto... ! Forza Liverpool e Forza Atletico!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se ne ha fatti 80 in 35 partite in Premier, non vedo perchè non possa avvicinare i 100 in Serie A. Ovviamente parliamo di un Liverpool senza coppe.
> 
> Non capisco poi perchè gli altri sono stati dei polli, hanno perso le partite di proposito? Negli ultimi 5 anni in Premier si è vinto il campionato:
> - una volta con 90 punti
> ...



Perchè per finire avanti a questa Juve devi vincerle praticamente tutte e questo Liverpool non credo ci riuscirebbe

Sono stati dei polli perchè fino all'andata era una cosa tra City (favorito), Chelsea e Arsenal poi l'Arsenal si è persa mentre il Chelsea ha regalato le partite


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè per finire avanti a questa Juve devi vincerle praticamente tutte e questo Liverpool non credo ci riuscirebbe
> 
> Sono stati dei polli perchè fino all'andata era una cosa tra City (favorito), Chelsea e Arsenal poi l'Arsenal si è persa mentre il Chelsea ha regalato le partite



Se in Serie A ha fatto sfaceli un Tevez e nonno Pirlo non oso immaginare Suarez, Sturridge e Gerrard... Le avversarie nemmeno scenderebbero in campo...


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nessuno di quelli che mi hanno quotato ha risposto alla mia domanda...ripeto secondo voi questo Liverpool (che per quanto forte non ha esperienza) avrebbe fatto 100 in A? Che il PSG è uscito contro il Chelsea significa poco...il Campionato è un altra cosa



Il Liverpool prende a pallonate 4 volte su 5 sia Roma che Juventus.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se in Serie A ha fatto sfaceli un Tevez e nonno Pirlo non oso immaginare Suarez, Sturridge e Gerrard... Le avversarie nemmeno scenderebbero in campo...



Tevez e Pirlo hanno tanti altri giocatori che in Italia si credono Fenomeni...Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichstainer ecc.ecc. in Europa se la fanno sotto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool prende a pallonate 4 volte su 5 sia Roma che Juventus.



non lo puoi sapere...potrebbero pure vincere contro la Juve (come ha fatto il Napoli), ma le altre 36 partite?


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

*Basta off topic.

Si torna a parlare della partita. *


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Vabbè....

Parlando della partita, per il Liverpool è un match point, e questa scelta del pagliaccio di schierare le riserve è ridicola.
Rimarrebbero 3 punti e 2 partito, altro che tutto finito.

Se finisce a zero imbianco casa, ennesimo fallimento del presunto santone.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Vabbè....
> 
> Parlando della partita, per il Liverpool è un match point, e questa scelta del pagliaccio di schierare le riserve è ridicola.
> Rimarrebbero 3 punti e 2 partito, altro che tutto finito.
> ...



azz....vorrei essere fallito così anch'io


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> azz....vorrei essere fallito così anch'io



Beh se uno che spende oltre 300 milioni per vincere una coppa del Re ed uno scudetto col Real dico che ha fallito, se quest'anno, dopo aver ereditato una squadra vincente, ed avendoci aggiunto 150 milioni in giocatori, non vince nulla, io dico che ha fallito...inoltre la scelta di mettere le riserve nella partita più importante e' davvero ridicola, avere quel po' po' di squadra e non ti impegnarsi a vincere tutto e' proprio da piccoli allenatori non da special one...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho ha deciso ufficialmente di mollare la Premier League.
> 
> Contro il Liverpool manderà in campo solo le riserve. *



Non ha mollato la Premier, ha deciso di far giocare le riserve per protesta (credo per l'orario della partita) e Abramovic è d'accordo.


----------



## Gianni23 (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma davvero credete che farà giocare le riserve? Io non credo.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non ha mollato la Premier, ha deciso di far giocare le riserve per protesta (credo per l'orario della partita) e Abramovic è d'accordo.



Sì, ma visto che riportiamo sempre le notizie in tempo reale, quando la notizia è stata battuta, in Inghilterra, la decisione veniva riportata come "scelta di Mourinho".

Poi sono usciti i dettagli e, naturalmente, li abbiamo riportati.


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non ha mollato la Premier, ha deciso di far giocare le riserve per protesta (credo per l'orario della partita) e Abramovic è d'accordo.



Per ora sono comunque solo ipotesi, Mou non ha ancora parlato e c'è chi dice che scenderanno in campo Cole, Lampard, Obi Mikel, Oscar, Matic e Torres, quindi una formazione con qualche riserva ma sicuramente competitiva.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2014)

Liverpool favoritissimo, i blues saranno già con la testa alla Champions.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Liverpool favoritissimo, i blues saranno già con la testa alla Champions.



Ed hanno ragione, si giocano la coppa. Per assurdo credo che se il Chelsea superasse l'ostacolo Atletico, più duro, potrebbe addirittura vincere la coppa campioni.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed hanno ragione, si giocano la coppa. Per assurdo credo che se il Chelsea superasse l'ostacolo Atletico, più duro, potrebbe addirittura vincere la coppa campioni.



Mah invece per me il Chelsea è oggettivamente spacciato,che sia Real o Bayern


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Dai su, il Real e il Bayern li farebbero a fette, a meno che Mou non mette due pullman sulla linea di porta, come ha fatto con l'Atletico.
Per lollo: A Madrid non è che abbia fatto benissimo eh. Ancelotti al primo anno ha già fatto meglio.

Rimanendo in tema partita, spero in una debacle clamorosa del Chelsea.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dai su, il Real e il Bayern li farebbero a fette, a meno che Mou non mette due pullman sulla linea di porta, come ha fatto con l'Atletico.
> *Per lollo: A Madrid non è che abbia fatto benissimo eh. Ancelotti al primo anno ha già fatto meglio.*
> 
> Rimanendo in tema partita, spero in una debacle clamorosa del Chelsea.




Con un Bale in più però


----------



## Serginho (25 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con un Bale in più però



Eh beh, l'anno scorso invece erano scarsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con un Bale in più però


Non penso che Mourinho avesse una rosa inadatta. Di questo proprio credo non si possa lamentare.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh beh, l'anno scorso invece erano scarsi



Chiaro che no,ma a sentire alcuni pare che Ancelotti abbia già vinto,oh calmini


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con un Bale in più però



E con un Ozil ed un Higuain in meno...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E con un Ozil ed un Higuain in meno...



e con un kaka in meno


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Chiaro che no,ma a sentire alcuni pare che Ancelotti abbia già vinto,oh calmini



è la qualità del gioco che è diversa, a parte la partita col bayern di rimessa, questo real da spettacolo in campo, cosa che con mourinho non accadeva e sembra sopperire anche bene all'assenza di un fenomeno come ronaldo visto che carlo è riuscito a dare un bel gioco alla squadra..


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è la qualità del gioco che è diversa, a parte la partita col bayern di rimessa, questo real da spettacolo in campo, cosa che con mourinho non accadeva e sembra sopperire anche bene all'assenza di un fenomeno come ronaldo visto che carlo è riuscito a dare un bel gioco alla squadra..



Wait a sec,io onestamente tutto questo spettacolo in più del Real non lo vedo,è sempre una squadra che si basa molto sulle sue grandi individualità e sul contropiede nelle partite importanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Wait a sec,io onestamente tutto questo spettacolo in più del Real non lo vedo,è sempre una squadra che si basa molto sulle sue grandi individualità e sul contropiede nelle partite importanti



da quest'anno ha un gioco collettivo, appena arrivano a limite dell'area dialogano molto tra di loro e si trovano a meraviglia cosa che con mou non succedeva, ognuno la andava per conto suo, e poi hanno un grande equilibrio nonostante giocano con due trequartisti sulle mezzeali e i 3 in avanti , cioè 5 giocatori prevalentemente offensivi più xabi alonso, il real di mou non era assolutamente cosi, quello faceva giocare pepe a centrocampo con khedira, non c'è paragone dai..


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quest'anno ha un gioco collettivo, appena arrivano a limite dell'area dialogano molto tra di loro e si trovano a meraviglia cosa che con mou non succedeva, ognuno la andava per conto suo, e poi hanno un grande equilibrio nonostante giocano con due trequartisti sulle mezzeali e i 3 in avanti , cioè 5 giocatori prevalentemente offensivi più xabi alonso, il real di mou non era assolutamente cosi, quello faceva giocare pepe a centrocampo con khedira, non c'è paragone dai..



Pepe ha giocato pochissime volte a cc eh su dai,sii obiettivo e Khedira quest'anno non ha giocato semplicemente perché si è rotto subito


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pepe ha giocato pochissime volte a cc eh su dai,sii obiettivo e Khedira quest'anno non ha giocato semplicemente perché si è rotto subito



io mi diverto a vedere giocare il real quest'anno, con mou non mi divertivo mai, mi sono divertitio anche contro il bayern nonostante una partita difensiva, perchè ogni volta che veniva recuperato il pallone si poteva fare male alla loro difesa, tifavo real anche l'anno passato ovviamente ma quest'anno è un altra storia..


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

*Mourinho ha parlato in conferenza stampa, sicuramente fuori Hazard - che rischia di saltare anche il ritorno di Champions - Eto'o e Cech che forse si opera chiudendo di fatto la stagione.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2014)

quindi gioca coi titolari??


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi gioca coi titolari??



_"Wait for Sunday [when] you will know our team."_







Queste le probabili formazioni del The Guardian, per me sta facendo un po' di pretattica, farà certamente turnover ma solo in parte.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

up


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2014)

Spero vinca il Liverpool.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

*Mourinho ha viaggiato separatamente dal resto della squadra. Il portoghese è ammalato e non vuole passare la malattia ai giocatori.*


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Aprile 2014)

Forza Liverpool!
Ad Anfield oggi ci sarà una bolgia, ma attenzione ai pullman del Chelsea.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

*Chelsea team v Liverpool: Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Kalas, Cole; Lampard (c), Mikel, Matic; Salah, Ba, Schurrle.*

Cvd


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Chelsea team v Liverpool: Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Kalas, Cole; Lampard (c), Mikel, Matic; Salah, Ba, Schurrle.*
> 
> Cvd



Che buffone Mourinho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

ma lol
più di metà sono titolari


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma lol
> più di metà sono titolari



Se consideri che Cech, Terry, Hazard ed Eto'o sono rotti, direi che è la miglior formazione possibile...


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Sturridge parte dalla panchina.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Davvero da pelle d'oca...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho ormai è fissato con le tute..ma per quale motivo?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Corrono a razzo, che intensità....


----------



## aleslash (27 Aprile 2014)

Che partita


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Rigore netto


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Ma come si fa a non dare rigore?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me con la Champions il prossimo anno il Liverpool perderà tanto. Soprattutto se non prende alternative all'altezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Gerrard ormai è come pirlo


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

*Liverpool Chelsea 0-1

Fine PT *


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

Demba ba gol 1-0


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Steven


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Aprile 2014)

GerROTFL


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Mai visto un arbitro che aggiungi altri due minuti di recupero nei minuti di recupero nel primo tempo solo perchè c'è stato il gol


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Liverpool Chelsea 0-1
> 
> Fine PT *




.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Che sfiga


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Le "riserve" del Chelsea vincerebbero la Serie A con 20 giornate d'anticipo..


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

No,Stevie G. noooooooo


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

Tra l'altro una vittoria del Chelsea significa una vittoria di quel pirla di Pellegrini


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Che fail


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Aprile 2014)

Steven, cosa diavolo combini?? 
Pazzesco la fortuna di Mourinho, qualcosa di mai visto nel calcio.
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] ti ho già detto, che le parole censurate non si usano, e nemmeno metere puntini o altro tra le lettere per evitare la censura.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Considero Mourinho il miglior allenatore del mondo. Però credo che abbia fatto anche qualche patto col diavolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Stevie G 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stevie G
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Se vabbè..mancano due partite, anche se perdono questa hanno 2 punti di vantaggio comunque e 6 punti li fanno nelle due rimanenti..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbè..mancano due partite, anche se perdono questa hanno 2 punti di vantaggio comunque e 6 punti li fanno nelle due rimanenti..



Il City ha 2 partite in meno e 6 punti da recuperare, però una differenza migliore rispetto ai Reds (+6, per ora).


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Sto swhacer ha 41'anni ed è più reattivo di Abbiati


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il City ha 2 partite in meno e 6 punti da recuperare, però una differenza migliore rispetto ai Reds (+6, per ora).



Hai ragione ho fatto i calcoli errati..
Beh basta che il Liverpool oggì pareggia ed è fatta


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ho fatto i calcoli errati..
> Beh basta che il Liverpool oggì pareggia ed è fatta



Speriamo vinca, dato che ho l'1 sulla bolla. C'mon Reds.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Aprile 2014)

10 uomini tutti davanti all'area. Vergognoso


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Che tristezza... cul0 e catenaccio, mourinho miglior allenatore della storia dell'universo.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Pure Cahill ora, ecco il pullman


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Sto Dembeba è uno scarparo.
A parte il gol, sembra il Matri inglese. Sbaglia passaggi,stop tutte cose basilari


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile, il Liverpool ha buttato la Premier League.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Certo che Mou gli scontri diretti, pulmann o non pulmann, li sfanga tutti. Impressive!


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Che schifo che grasciaro... povero liverpool.


----------



## aleslash (27 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile, il Liverpool ha buttato la Premier League.


Non ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

2-0 Willian


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=343]Morghot[/MENTION] un'altra uscita come questa e ti prendi un ban di un mese. Gli auguri di morte sono contro il regolamento. Lo abbiamo detto 39483948398 volte

Mea culpa ma a volte scappa, spero di trattermi in futuro asd.


----------



## aleslash (27 Aprile 2014)

Che spettacolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

ahahahahha Mou  mi fa morire sto allenatore, assurdo se perdono la premier per aver perso contro il Sunderlands


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho è il migliore, queste partite non le canne.Non ha perso neanche un big match


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho, può piacere o meno, ma queste partite non le sbaglia mai. E' il numero 1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

*Fine secondo tempo:

Liverpool-Chelsea 0-2 Demba Ba,Willian*


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco Mou, come fa a preparare così i big match non si sa.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2014)

*Liverpool Chelsea 0-2

FINALE *


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mourinho è il migliore, queste partite non le canne.Non ha perso neanche un big match



La Premier ora è nelle mani del City!


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

A me dispiace più di tutti,anche perché la vincono quei pirla del City  Ma il Liverpool non ha fatto chissà che,devono solo fare mea culpa ,**** doveva fare il Chelsea? Farli vincere?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Aprile 2014)

Ce la possiamo ancora fare.. Forza Reds


----------



## andre (27 Aprile 2014)

Ha vinto l'anticalcio


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Ma cosa non le sbaglia, si affida solo a colpi cul0, perde contro l'ultima in classifica e poi viene a far catenaccio e che dio ce la mandi buona, e gerrard ha esaudito il suo desiderio... una delle cose più tristi mai viste se perde il campionato così (e al 99% lo perderà).


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Premier ora è nelle mani del City!



Devono vincere tutte e 4..Mourinho ha fatto un regalo grande come una casa a Pellegrini..se Pellegrini non vince le rimanenti..


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pazzesco Mou, come fa a preparare così i big match non si sa.



Perché è il migliore di tutti.


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Il migliore di tutti intanto sta perdendo la premier lol, il migliore.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Anfield e Gerrard non meritano di perdere la Premier così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

quanto godo! Il Liverpool non deve vincere


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

Cmq fatevi un giro su Redcafe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pazzesco Mou, come fa a preparare così i big match non si sa.


Esatto, Mourinho è grandioso. Ragazzi, davvero credete che facendo il catenaccio si portino automaticamente a casa i risultati? Il catenaccio devi saperlo fare sennò risultato non lo fai e Mourinho gioca così, punto. Perché è un grande allenatore? Perché la concentrazione dei suoi giocatori non la vedi in nessun altra squadra.
Adesso mi chiedo se il Liverpool riuscirà a mantenere questi due punti o subirà il contraccolpo psicologico, tutto dice che neanche questa volta la Storia li vorrà campioni d'Inghilterra.

Ps: Il City non li fa 6 punti, imho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2014)

il liverpool deve vincerle tutte e 2,segnando più gol possibili e nel frattempo sperare che il city non ne vinca una tra le 4 che le rimangono,ce la possono ancora fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cmq fatevi un giro su Redcafe


Immagino stiano dando di matto


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2014)

Sinceramente della Premier non ho grandissime preferenze, beh certo sarebbe bello che vincesse il Liverpool visti gli ultimi anni, però non mi dispiace ne il Chelsea e manco il City.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, Mourinho è grandioso. Ragazzi, davvero credete che facendo il catenaccio si portino automaticamente a casa i risultati?* Il catenaccio devi saperlo fare sennò risultato non lo fai e Mourinho gioca così, punto. Perché è un grande allenatore? Perché la concentrazione dei suoi giocatori non la vedi in nessun altra squadra.*
> Adesso mi chiedo se il Liverpool riuscirà a mantenere questi due punti o subirà il contraccolpo psicologico, tutto dice che neanche questa volta la Storia li vorrà campioni d'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ps: Il City non li fa 6 punti, imho.



*.*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, Mourinho è grandioso. Ragazzi, davvero credete che facendo il catenaccio si portino automaticamente a casa i risultati? Il catenaccio devi saperlo fare sennò risultato non lo fai e Mourinho gioca così, punto. Perché è un grande allenatore? Perché la concentrazione dei suoi giocatori non la vedi in nessun altra squadra.
> Adesso mi chiedo se il Liverpool riuscirà a mantenere questi due punti o subirà il contraccolpo psicologico, tutto dice che neanche questa volta la Storia li vorrà campioni d'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ps: Il City non li fa 6 punti, imho.



6? Il City deve fare 12 punti a cominciare da ora.

Comunque tutti i big match in premier di Moruinho

Liverpool, United, City e Arsenal in otto partite ne ha perse 0... solo contro il City ma in FA cup..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 6? Il City deve fare 12 punti a cominciare da ora.
> 
> Comunque tutti i big match in premier di Moruinho
> 
> Liverpool, United, City e Arsenal in otto partite ne ha perse 0... solo contro il City ma in FA cup..


Mi riferivo alle due partite da recuperare, poi in generale 12 punti non li farà mai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, Mourinho è grandioso. Ragazzi, davvero credete che facendo il catenaccio si portino automaticamente a casa i risultati? Il catenaccio devi saperlo fare sennò risultato non lo fai e Mourinho gioca così, punto. Perché è un grande allenatore? Perché la concentrazione dei suoi giocatori non la vedi in nessun altra squadra.
> Adesso mi chiedo se il Liverpool riuscirà a mantenere questi due punti o subirà il contraccolpo psicologico, tutto dice che neanche questa volta la Storia li vorrà campioni d'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ps: Il City non li fa 6 punti, imho.


Non credo che il Chelsea abbia possibilità di vincere la Premier. Dovrebbe succedere un finimondo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Occasione enorme per il City,finale di BPL spettacolare.

P.S. l'immagine del giorno:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho sarà certamente un grandissimo, ma è veramente l'anticalcio, e ha una fortuna spaventosa.
Oggi sono stati perfetti in difesa, ma la partita l'ha persa il Liverpool a causa del suicidio di Gerrard. 
Stavolta il destino è stato veramente , oltretutto se pensiamo che a goderne sarà il City.
Peccato, sarebbe stata una bella favola e ci avevo sperato...
[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] anche a te.. lo abbiamo ripetuto 98989 volte, no parole censurate. Ti prendi una ammonizione, alla prossima scatta il ban.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, Mourinho è grandioso. Ragazzi, davvero credete che facendo il catenaccio si portino automaticamente a casa i risultati? Il catenaccio devi saperlo fare sennò risultato non lo fai e Mourinho gioca così, punto. Perché è un grande allenatore? Perché la concentrazione dei suoi giocatori non la vedi in nessun altra squadra.
> Adesso mi chiedo se il Liverpool riuscirà a mantenere questi due punti o subirà il contraccolpo psicologico, tutto dice che neanche questa volta la Storia li vorrà campioni d'Inghilterra.
> 
> Ps: Il City non li fa 6 punti, imho.



Ma non credo sia solo una questione di catenaccio e di tattica in generale, vedere lo spirito che mettono in campo i vari Matic, Schurrle che io adoro è eccezionale, Kalas oggi era all'esordio in Premier e ha fatto una partita pazzesca annullando Suarez.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mourinho sarà certamente un grandissimo, ma è veramente l'anticalcio, e ha una fortuna spaventosa.
> Oggi sono stati perfetti in difesa, ma la partita l'ha persa il Liverpool a causa del suicidio di Gerrard.
> Stavolta il destino è stato veramente ******, oltretutto se pensiamo che a goderne sarà il City.
> Peccato, sarebbe stata una bella favola e ci avevo sperato...



Beh,la palla passa al City ma vincerne 4 NON è scontato....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma non credo sia solo una questione di catenaccio e di tattica in generale, vedere lo spirito che mettono in campo i vari Matic, Schurrle che io adoro è eccezionale, Kalas oggi era all'esordio in Premier e ha fatto una partita pazzesca annullando Suarez.


Appunto, i giocatori di Mourinho riescono ad essere concentrati come pochi altri, forse come nessuno. Come al solito non si tratta di catenaccio, tiki taka o cose così, Mourinho trasmette ai suoi giocatori cose che gli altri allenatori non sanno fare.


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Ah bè se vi divertite o vi esaltate a vedere partite del genere io non ho parole, 90minuti di nulla cosmico sperando nel colpo di cul0, wow, stupendo.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mourinho sarà certamente un grandissimo, ma è veramente l'anticalcio, e ha una fortuna spaventosa.
> Oggi sono stati perfetti in difesa, ma la partita l'ha persa il Liverpool a causa del suicidio di Gerrard.
> Stavolta il destino è stato veramente , oltretutto se pensiamo che a goderne sarà il City.
> Peccato, sarebbe stata una bella favola e ci avevo sperato...


Quoto, vergognose ste partite


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Il migliore di tutti intanto sta perdendo la premier lol, il migliore.



Io dico che la Premier non è finita, e oggi ne abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione. Poi non la vincerà, ma questo non toglie nulla alla sua grandezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non credo che il Chelsea abbia possibilità di vincere la Premier. Dovrebbe succedere un finimondo


Addirittura? Adesso è tutto riaperto, due punti son nulla.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Comunque, grande Mourinho e tutto quello che volete, ma se Gerrard non fosse scivolato il Chelsea non avrebbe mai vinto oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2014)

il Liverpool giocherà in casa del crystal palace già salvo e poi in casa col newcastle fuori da tutto.

Il Chelsea in casa col Norwich che lotta per salvarsi e poi a Cardiff che lotta lo stesso per salvarsi.

Il City gioca adesso col Crystal Palace la prossima è fuori con l'Everton che lotta con l'Arsenal per la champions,deve recuperare la partita con l'Aston Villa che deve salvarsi e l'ultima con il West Ham che probabilmente sarà già salvo.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io dico che la Premier non è finita, e oggi ne abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione. Poi non la vincerà, ma questo non toglie nulla alla sua grandezza.



Possono vincerla tutti e 3 ovviamente, chiaramente il Chelsea è quella messa peggio anche per via della differenza reti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Addirittura? Adesso è tutto riaperto, due punti son nulla.



Si ma devono pur sempre suicidarsi due squadre e l'unica partita tosta ce l'ha il City a Liverpool contro l'Everton (eterni rivali dei Reds, che domani potrebbero trovarsi a 4 punti dal quarto posto a 2 giornate dalla fine...). Anche oggi, pensi che il Chelsea avrebbe vinto ad Anfield se Gerrard non fosse scivolato?

Per il Chelsea ci vuole ancora un miracolo secondo me


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Intanto gol del city, bene così... mamma mia che due 00.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Che Mou sia il re degli scontri diretti non ci piove,ma da spettatore ed amante del calcio non riesco ad apprezzarlo fino in fondo,non riesco a farmi piacere il modo in cui fa giocare una squadra talentuosissima.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Possono vincerla tutti e 3 ovviamente, chiaramente il Chelsea è quella messa peggio anche per via della differenza reti.



Assolutamente, infatti per me non la vincerà. Però questo non toglie nulla a Mourinho, che rimane un grandissimo. Però mi rendo conto che ammetterlo risulta difficile.


----------



## Principe (27 Aprile 2014)

Ha vinto l'anticalcio di mourinho


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Oltretutto, in caso di arrivo a pari punti si guarda prima la differenza reti ed il Chelsea è messo malissimo in questo


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti per me non la vincerà. Però questo non toglie nulla a Mourinho, che rimane un grandissimo. Però mi rendo conto che ammetterlo risulta difficile.


Ha vinto e rimarrà nella storia ma rimane un grandissimo catenacciaro e un immenso maestro dell'anticalcio, su questo non ci piove.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti per me non la vincerà. Però questo non toglie nulla a Mourinho, che rimane un grandissimo. Però mi rendo conto che ammetterlo risulta difficile.



Che sia un grandissimo non ci piove, però ripeto: oggi ha vinto perchè Gerrard è scivolato. Il Liverpool ha sempre avuto il controllo della partita, mentre il Chelsea è riuscito a ripartire soltanto due volte (tra l'altro quando ormai il Liverpool era buttato in avanti)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si ma devono pur sempre suicidarsi due squadre e l'unica partita tosta ce l'ha il City a Liverpool contro l'Everton (eterni rivali dei Reds, che domani potrebbero trovarsi a 4 punti dal quarto posto a 2 giornate dalla fine...). Anche oggi, pensi che il Chelsea avrebbe vinto ad Anfield se Gerrard non fosse scivolato?
> 
> Per il Chelsea ci vuole ancora un miracolo secondo me


Guarda, io penso che alla fine il Liverpool ce la farà, dopo tutto hanno ancora due punti di vantaggio, sono innegabilmente i più forti e devono affrontare Crystal Palace e Newcastle. Non vorrei che subissero il contraccolpo psicologico ma il campionato non è finito e non è finita neanche dopo questa batosta, nel caso sarebbe soltanto colpa loro, comunque voglio crederci ancora nei Reds perché se passa anche questo treno finiranno per vincere il prossimo campionato davvero tra cinquant'anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ha vinto e rimarrà nella storia ma rimane un grandissimo catenacciaro e un immenso maestro dell'anticalcio, su questo non ci piove.


Eh ma ragazzi, voi associate le vittorie al bel calcio e il bel calcio all'allenatore, non è così. Mourinho non fa bel calcio e non l'ha mai fatto ma le vittorie le ha raggiunte sempre lo stesso, come? Non con la fortuna, non vinci tutto in carriera, ripetutamente, soltanto con la fortuna, Mourinho ha ottenuto certi successi perché rientra nella categoria dei motivatori, all'interno della quale probabilmente è il numero uno, non rientra invece nella categoria degli allenatori che insegnano calcio, dunque gli allenatori del bel gioco. Pratica anti calcio? Giustissimo se intendiamo il suo gioco anti calcio ma vince e tanto, innegabilmente, perciò resta un grandissimo.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che sia un grandissimo non ci piove, però ripeto: oggi ha vinto perchè Gerrard è scivolato. Il Liverpool ha sempre avuto il controllo della partita, mentre il Chelsea è riuscito a ripartire soltanto due volte (tra l'altro quando ormai il Liverpool era buttato in avanti)



Però ha vinto, dimostrando che lui può schierare anche le secondo linee ma certe partite non le sbaglia (quasi) mai. Detto ciò, mercoledi esce


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma ragazzi, voi associate le vittorie al bel calcio e il bel calcio all'allenatore, non è così. Mourinho non fa bel calcio e non l'ha mai fatto ma le vittorie le ha raggiunte sempre lo stesso



Ma sei scemo a dire queste cose?! Vedi che ti banno


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda, io penso che alla fine il Liverpool ce la farà, dopo tutto hanno ancora due punti di vantaggio, sono innegabilmente i più forti e devono affrontare Crystal Palace e Newcastle. Non vorrei che subissero il contraccolpo psicologico ma il campionato non è finito e non è finita neanche dopo questa batosta, nel caso sarebbe soltanto colpa loro, comunque voglio crederci ancora nei Reds perché se passa anche questo treno finiranno per vincere il prossimo campionato davvero tra cinquant'anni.


Ma forse non hai capito che il City adesso è potenzialmente primo, non credo che a Liverpool adesso guardino i due punti dal Chelsea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma sei scemo a dire queste cose?! Vedi che ti banno


Lo odi perché vince


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma forse non hai capito che il City adesso è potenzialmente primo, non credo che a Liverpool adesso guardino i due punti dal Chelsea


Nah... il City nemmeno lo calcolo, non farà mai 12 punti, specialmente con quel perdente di Pellegrini in panchina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però ha vinto, dimostrando che lui può schierare anche le secondo linee ma certe partite non le sbaglia (quasi) mai. Detto ciò, *mercoledi esce*


Va in finale ed esce con Carletto, un bel batostone in finale di Champions ci dev'essere nella sua "bacheca".


----------



## Principe (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però ha vinto, dimostrando che lui può schierare anche le secondo linee ma certe partite non le sbaglia (quasi) mai. Detto ciò, mercoledi esce



Le seconde linee ? Chi ? Il Chelsea ha 2 forse 3 squadre .


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però ha vinto, dimostrando che lui può schierare anche le secondo linee ma certe partite non le sbaglia (quasi) mai. Detto ciò, mercoledi esce


Se guardo il risultato si, però se guardo la partita senza l'errore di Gerrard sarebbe finita 0-0 e adesso scriveremmo tutti che il Liverpool ha vinto la Premier e che Mourinho ha fallito. Il calcio è strano 

Comunque oggi nel Chelsea mancavano solo gli infortunati, ha giocato con i titolari


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2014)

Grande Chelsea 

comunque i supporters reds non disperino, sono certo che Pellegrini e il suo City non sfrutteranno al meglio questo regalo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nah... il City nemmeno lo calcolo, non farà mai 12 punti, specialmente con quel perdente di Pellegrini in panchina



Allora sono tranquilli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Allora sono tranquilli


Il titolo è nelle loro mani, forza Reds!


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nah... il City nemmeno lo calcolo, non farà mai 12 punti, specialmente con quel perdente di Pellegrini in panchina



Basta che ne faccia 10 per essere davanti al Chelsea del TOP 3


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se guardo il risultato si, però se guardo la partita senza l'errore di Gerrard sarebbe finita 0-0 e adesso scriveremmo tutti che il Liverpool ha vinto la Premier e che Mourinho ha fallito. Il calcio è strano
> 
> Comunque oggi nel Chelsea mancavano solo gli infortunati, ha giocato con i titolari



Schwarzer, Kalas, Cole, Matic, Salah, Schurrle e Demba Ba, non mi sembrano titolari. Forse solo Matic e Schurrle, gli altri proprio no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Basta che ne faccia 10 per essere davanti al Chelsea del TOP 3


Top 10, top 10!


----------



## rossovero (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Schwarzer, Kalas, Cole, Matic, Salah, Schurrle e Demba Ba, non mi sembrano titolari. Forse solo Matic e Schurrle, gli altri proprio no.



Matic e Schurrle sono quasi titolari. Li schiera spesso, e quando partono dalla panca comunque entrano.


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma ragazzi, voi associate le vittorie al bel calcio e il bel calcio all'allenatore, non è così. Mourinho non fa bel calcio e non l'ha mai fatto ma le vittorie le ha raggiunte sempre lo stesso, come? Non con la fortuna, non vinci tutto in carriera, ripetutamente, soltanto con la fortuna, Mourinho ha ottenuto certi successi perché rientra nella categoria dei motivatori, all'interno della quale probabilmente è il numero uno, non rientra invece nella categoria degli allenatori che insegnano calcio, dunque gli allenatori del bel gioco. Pratica anti calcio? Giustissimo se intendiamo il suo gioco anti calcio ma vince e tanto, innegabilmente, perciò resta un grandissimo.


Hai ragione ma faccio comunque fatica a definirlo grandissimo proprio in virtù di questo, uno che fa delle partite così brutte il suo forte io non riesco ad esaltarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma faccio comunque fatica a definirlo grandissimo proprio in virtù di questo, uno che fa delle partite così brutte il suo forte io non riesco ad esaltarlo.


De gustibus non disputandum est.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma faccio comunque fatica a definirlo grandissimo proprio in virtù di questo, uno che fa delle partite così brutte il suo forte io non riesco ad esaltarlo.



sono di più gli Allenatori vincenti che praticano "l'anticalcio" che quelli che fanno Calcio Champagne


----------



## Hammer (27 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Godo!
Sempre contro il Liverpool, quei sei minuti di gloria che hanno avuto una decina di anni fa li sento ancora.
E nonostante sia un presunto interista, io Mourinho lo stimo, anche come personaggio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Schwarzer, Kalas, Cole, Matic, Salah, Schurrle e Demba Ba, non mi sembrano titolari. Forse solo Matic e Schurrle, gli altri proprio no.


A parte Cech, Terry, Hazard ed Eto'o che sono rotti, ha messo la formazione migliore


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile il Chelsea di Mourinho. Una partita dominata dal Liverpool eppure hanno subito due gol senza farne uno.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Aprile 2014)

l'everton che gioca alla morte col city per favorire i cugini voglio proprio vedercelo.
peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederli festeggiare dopo 24 anni di digiuno. hanno proposto nettamente il più bel calcio del campionato. sarebbe stata una vittoria (meritatatissima) sul campo, e non in segreteria come accaduto ad altri.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Mi spiace per StevieG. Alla fine era una partita che sarebbe finita 0 a 0.
Ora la palla passa al City che, secondo me, non le vincerà tutte. Credo ancora nei reds.


----------

